# Hello from Germany



## dennishan (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi,

I'm a new member from Germany. Please excused my english. I'm sign up here, because I search some information about the Pontevecchio/Sama machines and in Germany they arent very common.

I started my coffee experience with a Gaggia Classic and a Demoka mill. Then I made a upgrade to a Rancilio Silvia and a Eureka Mignon. At least my Setup was a SAB Pratika with a Mahlkönig Vario Home. In this moment for the changeover I use a Pavoni.

Because now I'm looking for a Pontevecchio Lusso 2 gruppi and a Pontevecchio/Sama Export for the daily espresso.

Many Greets from Hamburg

Dennis


----------



## dennishan (Nov 24, 2019)

Now I see the topic introduction. Maybe it's better to switch my introduction there...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm sure it's ok here. Welcome to the forum. Did you say you have a La Pavoni, or you a looking for one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolingFlush (Aug 4, 2019)

Welcome dennishan,

There seems to be a handful of us who own Pontevecchio machines here, although not a lot. I have a two group Lusso, which I like a lot, and would be happy to answer any questions about it. It is a very simple machine!

It looks like you have a nice setup at the moment - the SAB Pratika is not a machine I have seen before, how do you rate it?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Welcome dennishan, I'm sure you will find much to interest you here. What style of coffee do you like?
When you have a few more posts you will be able to access our members "For Sale" section. Unfortunately you have missed a lovely two group Pontevecchio which was advertised recently.


----------



## dennishan (Nov 24, 2019)

In this moment i use a Pavoni. The SAB Pratika is a nice HX machine. Only standart parts and easy to maintain. I think now they sell them as ACM Pratika.

I drink only espresso and Cappuccino. With espresso I try always new beans. My favored roaster from Hamburg is Quijote.


----------

